
Warren Buffett Is No Fan of Modern Monetary Theory - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-15/buffett-no-fan-of-modern-monetary-theory-with-its-danger-zones
======
zunzun
Under MMT there is no financial reason for income taxes, so there must be a
non-financial reason for them. My guess is that income taxes cause an
additional need to require the currency, giving it the appearance of having
value.

